# Laptops, iPods Cell Phones Now Banned On Airplanes



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

From what I read in this morning's papers, you will likely have to pack that cell phone, your PDA and your laptop in your luggage from now on, same as liquids. Sure glad I gave up flying permanently.

"OTTAWA -- Airline passengers should pack light and stow their iPods, cellphones and laptops with their luggage because new security measures are likely here to stay, says the head of the Canadian Air Transport Security Authority."

http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/Canada/2006/08/12/1751139-sun.html


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Idiots.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=43362



> > “Eight hours without an IPod, that’s the most inconvenient thing,” said Hannah Pillinger, 24, also in Manchester.


Apparently the terrorist had iPods which had either been refitted or were somehow going to provide the spark to the liquid explosives.

Knowing this, do you mind if your child or you yourself are without an iPod for a few hours during a flight somewhere?

I thought so.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Since I don't own an iPod and you can't use a cell phone on a plane anyway, the most missed item would then have to be your laptop. When I still flew, I kept movies on my powerbook to pass the time as the in flight movies were usually not to my liking.

The no laptop rule is going to be very hard on people who "worked" on projects while they flew as well.


----------



## Willy Z (Oct 25, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Apparently the terrorist had iPods which had either been refitted or were somehow going to provide the spark to the liquid explosives.


Well, I know who to ask next time to get my battery replaced 


HowEver said:


> Knowing this, do you mind if your child or you yourself are without an iPod for a few hours during a flight somewhere?
> I thought so.


Even though I understand why the restrictions, it still bugs me.

When I travel to the South Pacific, I go from Montreal to L.A then to Fiji then off to my final destination.
Montreal to L.A is one 6 hours long flight...entertainment on board no so much of a issue.... then what about the connecting flights?
I had to wait for 12 hours last time in L.A before catching my flight...which then is 11 hours long then another connection... (with so much idle time in the meantime, I always plug my iPod in the power outlet they use to vacuum.

Do you think they will allow they small cube mp3 player? (nothing can fit it, ot is is just anything that has a battery in it?

in which case my grand father who's totally deaf won't be allowed on board as he has an audio device to help him hear not that bad...


And for Laptops?
are we going to see more thefts? how are they going to handle them ? because I usually have my laptop in my backpack. no what? in the suitcase? and my clothes on top of me cause there's no roon left in the suitcase?


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Why don't they just strip everyone down, sedate them for the flight and fly their luggage out on a separate, robot controlled jet.

Yeah, true, they could swallow an explosive device with a timer before getting on...so maybe everyone should have an MRI done first.

Maybe, pre 9-11, it was a little much to allow people to carry box cutters on planes, but this is getting a little ridiculous. How long will it be before a plot is uncovered by a diabetic terrorist plotting to take out the pilot and co-pilot with a massive OD of insulin...then what happens??


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

This is a load of crap... it is being RECOMMENDED that you keep your carry on to a minimum.

This is what Air Canada sent me...

_The Canadian Government has announced increased security measures at all Canadian airports. Following is important information that will help you prepare for travel on Air Canada and Jazz flights during the next 30 days

Check-in & Security: Allow extra time for check-in and security clearance. Air Canada recommends that you check-in 90 minutes before departure for flights within Canada, 120 minutes before departure for flights to/from the USA, and 180 minutes before flights to/from other international destinations. It is also recommended that you reduce carry-on baggage as much as possible.

Liquids on board: Effective immediately, liquids or gels (i.e. shampoo, hair gel, all types of beverages) in containers of any size will not be permitted onboard any flight. The only exceptions will be for prescription medications (the name on the prescription must match that on the boarding card), essential non-prescription medicines and for passengers travelling with a baby or infant; baby milk or formula.

Flights to the USA and U.K.: Transport Canada will be performing random searches in the gate area for flights to the USA and to the U.K.

Go Discount: Customers travelling on a Tango fare with a Go discount who have opted out of their checked baggage allowance may check in their carry-on baggage free of charge until August 17, 2006. The bag must conform to Air Canada carry-on weight and size limitations.

For your convenience, check-in online 24 hours in advance http://www.aircanada.com/en/travelinfo/traveller/checkin/index.html

While we regret any inconvenience arising from these measures, your safety and security remains our primary concern. For detailed information please visit aircanada.com

We thank you for your understanding and patience, and for choosing Air Canada.

Yours sincerely, _


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Good thing I didn't opt to go with Air and their Go Discount.

FYI, the Go Discount offers a $5 discount for people who don't require checked in baggage... but if you do have to check-in after all you're dinged $150 per piece.

In other words, people who have the Go Discount after August 18 have to either leave their stuff home or pay $150.

As far as I know, electronic devices are still allowed on Canadian only flights.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Apparently the terrorist had iPods which had either been refitted or were somehow going to provide the spark to the liquid explosives.
> 
> Knowing this, do you mind if your child or you yourself are without an iPod for a few hours during a flight somewhere?
> 
> I thought so.


OJ and a few other food items can make a primitive battery. It has already been pointed out that non-electrical primers exist. The more we cower in fear, the more we lose what is left of civilised society.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

zoziw said:


> Why don't they just strip everyone down, sedate them for the flight and fly their luggage out on a separate, robot controlled jet.
> 
> Yeah, true, they could swallow an explosive device with a timer before getting on...so maybe everyone should have an MRI done first.
> 
> Maybe, pre 9-11, it was a little much to allow people to carry box cutters on planes, but this is getting a little ridiculous. How long will it be before a plot is uncovered by a diabetic terrorist plotting to take out the pilot and co-pilot with a massive OD of insulin...then what happens??


HAHAHA I agree! They pay the airport people to check your equipment! They should just scan it, make it be turned ON to make sure it's working, and let you use it! I dont fly often but I'll be pissed if I cant watch a movie on my laptop while flying!


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Apparently the terrorist had iPods which had either been refitted or were somehow going to provide the spark to the liquid explosives.
Knowing this said:


> If the airport people had done thier job's correctly they would have seen that the ipod was modified! They are supposed to x-ray all the electronic equipment you bring with you on the plane! Funny thing is when I brought my $4000 camera in a case that I've been told looks like it contains a Bomb they didnt even ask me to turn it on... I just opened up the case. The baggage checker's should do thier jobs or make that a requirement if it isnt currently one!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I flew back yesterday and didn't notice any difference in terms of security checking outside of prohibiting liquids from the carry-on. I was allowed to take all my normal carry-on (iPod, laptop and book). (Flight from San Francisco to Calgary)

I was under the impression electronics were still permissible except on UK flights which were restricted to nothing but the absolute necessary.

eg. The TSA is allowing normal carry-on


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

*The terrorists have already won*

Forget about slamming jetliners into buildings or landmarks, the Terrorists have already won and will do a hell of a lot more damage just by _attempting_ these things. Slowly, but surely, our rights are being eroded because people are afraid of the possibility of an attack. Now we can't even bring a bottle of water on the plane? Utterly rediculous. What happens if someone were to pack a car full of explosives and slam it into a building? Are they going to tell people to stop driving, too? Where do we draw the line? All of this fear mongering is getting a little tiring if you ask me.

Trev


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Chealion said:


> I flew back yesterday and didn't notice any difference in terms of security checking outside of prohibiting liquids from the carry-on. I was allowed to take all my normal carry-on (iPod, laptop and book). (Flight from San Francisco to Calgary)


That's really good to hear. Maybe things aren't going to get as crazy as we are hearing.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

da-jonesy has it right. Liquids are banned, electronic gear is not.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

It's the extra check in time that gets me ... minimum 90 minutes before a domestic flight. Personally, with the two hours it takes me to actually get to the airport, plus the additional chaos of having to wait for checked luggage, I'm just going to extend my 'it's faster to actually drive' to anything within a 10 hour driving radius.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Very good news, Chealion. My wife and I are going to SF in Sept. and we both will want to bring our laptops. Of course, the last time this happened, then did a mere "turn it on" of her Dell, and made me show them a Keynote presentation to prove that my iBook was a real computer.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Last time I looked, washrooms on planes have lights and it probably takes less than a minute to yank out two wires. There are many ways to generate electricity and these latest security restrictions are essentially a recognition by security authorities that they cannot stop all terrorism but they need to show they are doing something. I guess if people reduce or quit flying because of ever increasing restrictions, then airport security will become less important.... Our way of life will also have changed. We need to accept there is risk in everything we do, that we should minimize it where reasonable and expect to conform to spot checks and more ivasive security checks. However, if we continue on the current tangent, we may as well subscribe to a life time of paranoia.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That pretty much sums it up for me utbj.

Some day we have to decide to end this overreaction and live again in spite of terrorists. They can't down every airplane nor bomb every building.

You takes your chances and live a normal life sounds better all the time to me.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm sitting in YVR airport with my laptop right now, leaving for Hawaii in about an hour. Got through fine with my PB, iPod, and PSP. No liquids though.


----------



## Willy Z (Oct 25, 2004)

Trose, actually we should be glad no liquids are allowes on bord, it'll prevent a lot of accidental spills


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

What UTBJW said!

This is stupid. I don't know for sure, but I suspect that more people died in car accidents on 9/11 than did in the attacks on the WTC. That's not to diminish the tragedy of those attacks or say that we shouldn't do what we can to prevent similar attacks, but keep some perspective.

I think the psychology of this is very much like people's fear of sharks. Hardly anyone ever gets attacked by sharks, and most of those who do suffer only minor injuries, yet people are fascinated by, and terrified of sharks. Many people won't swim in the ocean due to fear of sharks, and I have to admit that I've had some occasions when diving (at night, in kelp forests), when I've become irrationally anxious about sharks.

The current societal response to terrorists seems to be akin to playing Jaws 24/7 on the TV, draining every swimming pool, and bombing the oceans.

Given that the entire purpose of the terrorists actions is to disrupt western civilization, aren't we playing into their hands by doing all of these things?

I'm all in favour of taking reasonable precautions... armour the doors to the flight deck and don't let people in there during the flight, check baggage for explosives, vigourously pursue the policing of terrorism (within the constraints of a pluralistic social democracy), and, most importantly, change the foreign policy that creates the animosity and large populations of people with nothing to loose by attacking us.

Having taken the reasonable precautions, we then need to carry on with our lives. Some of us might get killed by terrorists, and that will be a horrible price to pay for living in a civilized society. But lots of us get killed in car accidents, by cancer, by heart disease, and other hazards of existence. 

We do what we can to minimize these dangers (drive safely, wear your seat-belt, quit smoking, get some exercise and eat well) and don't worry about them.

Terrorism should be treated the same way.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Too bad. We'll never see a commercial like this ever again. Another freedom of choice taken away. :-(


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

What Bryanc said. In spades.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

I hope you meant Apple 1984 commercial

truly one for the ages


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> I'm all in favour of taking reasonable precautions... armour the doors to the flight deck and don't let people in there during the flight, check baggage for explosives, vigourously pursue the policing of terrorism (within the constraints of a pluralistic social democracy), and, most importantly, change the foreign policy that creates the animosity and large populations of people with nothing to loose by attacking us.


making and selling war machinery is far more profitable than the measures outlined above

current Iraq war spending is about $6 billion per month
the m-i-congressional complex does not have the best interests of the populace at heart - it only cares about feeding itself (and feeding very well) at the expense of the tax payer

airport security measures are far less profitable and a sense of security by the electorate would lessen already weakening support for the war

after watching the BBC2 documentary, mentioned elsewhere on this board, one sees that the neo con cabal NEEDS an enemy to frigthen and distract the electorate to allow them to run virtually unchecked in the corridors of power and remember what your mother told you about running with scissors

• Iraq war is in a shambles, over 2600 U.S. military casualties and the country is on the brink of civil war
• 40,000+ dead Iraqis
• Iran is closer to having nukes
• N. Korea has increased its nuclear weapon stockpile
• health care for all Americans is still a pipe dream
• U.S. economy is slowing down
• U.S. national debt is the largest in history
• Usama is still at large
• new orleans is still in shambles
• Taliban still around in Afghanistan another country in shambles

yet

oil companies are reporting record profits
Halliburton stock was worth $6.50/share in 2002 and now about $35/share
Lockheed Maritn, Northrop Grumman Corporation and Raytheon stock prices are up since their highs in 2002

war is good business and war machinery is one of the last things that America does very well at producing and selling and empolys Americans


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*What they're reading, then and now...*

Old:









New:


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

that 2nd book is published by Martha Stewart Omni Media


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

And you can get all such books on Amazon these days. Anarchy, shmanarky.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

Flying is becoming more of a chore than a convienece. Whats next? Arrive the night before for a flight, sleep in the airport and go through a full body cavity search before flying? This is too much now. They really need to think of better ways to keep the skies save than making people check all liquids and electronics.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Cleary the train manufacturers will benefit. This is all a plot from them to sell more trains. After all, incentive means conviction to some.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

ban all carry on luggage and purchase explosive detection equipment to scan all checked luggage
i would guess exceptions would have to be made for those requiring Rx drugs to be kept close at hand, inhalers, etc.
i bet part of that 8 billion in military spending could have covered it

or is that too simple of a solution?


----------



## i<3myiBookg4 (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm not going on a plane anytime soon, I was going to go to Denver in late September... but I wanted to take my iBook and possibly my iPod mini if I was to go anywhere! That's so sad!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

i<3myiBookg4 said:


> I'm not going on a plane anytime soon, I was going to go to Denver in late September... but I wanted to take my iBook and possibly my iPod mini if I was to go anywhere! That's so sad!


You can take your iBook and iPod with you as stated earlier in the thread. You can be happy now!


----------



## drehleierguy (Aug 8, 2004)

*On a platter...*

More fear mongering! What a lot of nonsense this all is! I'm sick of it and I think it's long overdue that we stand up to our governments (who, I might remind us) are supposed to be working in our best interests. These sort of regulations and stupidity mandated by the fools in government LET THE TERRORISTS WIN! Let's put the risks in context, spend our time and money doing some good in the world for a change, and the terrorists won't have a chance.

Here's a two-year-old article for your edification. 

http://www.cato.org/pubs/regulation/regv27n3/v27n3-5.pdf

Good night.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Chealion said:


> You can take your iBook and iPod with you as stated earlier in the thread. You can be happy now!


That is correct. For now. But security experts are predicting that too will end. Sad, but likely.


----------



## Roosterboy (Jun 10, 2006)

*Canada:Vanilla Flavour*

8 Billion on Defence eh! Alot of talk about civil liberties here but everyones complaints seem pretty self-centered. I don't give a **** if your civil liberties are violated if it means I and my family reach our destination safely. You can't legislate common sense so why not take the following actions. All liquids purchased inside the secuirty point should be allowed onboard. (Stop bitching about the cost of your bottled water and drink up) Close all alcohol consumption venues within the airport, personally I think most of us have been subjected to far more drunk passengers than terrorists on a day to day basis, Publish pre-boarding check in times with all tickets and those passengers that do not appear in the time frame specified will be denied boarding, anyone wishing to travel with their electronics is required to submit to a full spectrum analysis of equipment and person in advance of the normal pre-boarding/security timetable and finally conduct a full back ground check of all ground workers at the airports(hint thats how most of the illegal stuff gets moved around).tptptptp


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I guess big signatures are OK, but yours lays an egg.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I'd like to remind those that like to stick it to our government that these new regs are worldwide. Every international airport, from all parts of the globe, have instituted the ban on liquids and gels. If Canada did not comply our carriers would be in jeopardy of being denied landing and takeoff rights at other airports.

This is one of those times we have to suck it up or find another mode of transport.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

adagio said:


> I'd like to remind those that like to stick it to our government that these new regs are worldwide. Every international airport, from all parts of the globe, have instituted the ban on liquids and gels. If Canada did not comply our carriers would be in jeopardy of being denied landing and takeoff rights at other airports.
> 
> This is one of those times we have to suck it up or find another mode of transport.


'cause there are so many other alternatives...

Just because the whole world is stupid, doesn't mean we have to acknowledge their stupidity. Clearly some people's moms never taught them the parable about cliff jumping.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

RM, I know very well about cliff jumping and to a certain point I agree with you but like it or not we live in a global village.

Our airlines are already suffering a bit. Would you like our airlines to be denied access to other international airports? We could take the high and mighty attitude and it would get us where? 

This is one of those times it wouldn't matter who was in political power in Canada.... yes even the NDP or the Greens. They'd have to suck up the realities of the situation like everyone else.

BTW, no liquid or gels in Cuba either. Raul is sucking it up as well. I guess he's a Bush licker like Harper.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

If we were sucking it up in the short term, but working for a longer term sanity, your argument would make sense. Otherwise, we are simply joining the lemmings.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

From what I'm reading everyone is trying to come up with some reasonable solutions. I have a feeling this "no liquid" thing is here to stay though. This means adjustments for the passengers as well as the airlines who now must ensure adequate supplies of liquid refreshments onboard. I imagine the hags on Air Canada aren't too impressed with having to provide passenger service for a change.

I see some airlines in Britain have relaxed a bit. Small carry-on bags and laptops are being allowed.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

I just came home from LAX via JFK, and smuggled quite a bit of semi-liquid contraband through JFK on Friday, during the height of the hysteria. This morning at LAX security took an excited interest in my empty water bottle and toothpaste, so I let them have at it while I returned my sneakers to my feet. 

They sniffled, sealed up my bag and sent me on my way. 

I declined to pack my Macbook because of the hysteria, worried that I would have to place it in checked, unlocked luggage. But this was for naught; in fact, they seemed to have calmed down quite a bit. In fact, the guy sitting next to me on the plane was using a Dull. I mean a Dell.


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

Well the theory is that i was going to britain in the fall to travel and bringing, my PB, on board for something to do. I certainly hope that this sort of thing doesn't continue for too long. besides as superman says, flying is still statisically safer then anything else

comic


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Laptops are still being considered for a ban:

‘However, the head of the Canadian Air Transport Security Authority said the ban was indeterminate and suggested tougher rules could be on the way.
Jacques Duchesneausaid authorities will assess the threat level each day and make decisions accordingly.
British airlines have banned almost all carry-on bags, including purses, laptop computers and other electronic devices.
Canadians are still allowed to take laptops and other gadgets as carry-on baggage, but Duchesneau said his agency is considering a number of new measures, including the possibility of banning such gear from cabins.”

http://www.mytelus.com/news/article.do?pageID=news_home&articleID=2349837


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> Considering it?
> 
> They're still _considering_ making Barbados a province, too.


Just updating the details as it should interest all who travel.

BTW I missed the ? mark in the thread title.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I haven't read this whole thread so if this has already been posted - shoot me.

Heathrow experience - strangely not much different than my own experience a couple of years ago  

And this article on the implausibility of the explosives plot - a very interesting read - here's a quote, but read the whole thing. Well written and informative.



> Anyway, from all of this, I conclude that either
> 
> 1) The terrorists had a brilliant idea for how to combine oxidizer and
> a ketone or ether to make some sort of nasty organic peroxide
> ...


Take care, Margaret


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

I have to make several short business trips in the near future, all of which I would have normally packed everything in a carry-on. With the new ban on liquids/gels, I now either have to check a piece of luggage with all of the associated hassles that involves, or travel without toothpaste, mouthwash, shampoo, my razor (it is electric with a little gel dispenser), Dristan, pretty much everything I would normally take for personal hygene (at least I can take deoderant). While I can buy all these things whever I go, it is extremely annoying for a rule that is effectively useless. Are they making people with gel inserts in their shoes take them out and leave them behind? Are they taking away pens? They contain ink and that's a liquid.

How long is it going to take a terrorist to realize they can have a liquid injected into their bladder, find a buddy, and between the two of them urinate their individual components on the plane and blow it up? Are they going to start making people urinate in front of security before getting on the plane to prove they have an empty bladder? What if I can't go when someone is watching? Will they still let me on? Or what's to stop them from swallowing the liquids and vomitting it up on the plane? Should we also require a 24 hour fasting period before people can fly?

As for the electronics ban, I think that is being pushed by the paperback book publishing industry. If I can't take along my PDA to read my ebooks, or my iPod to listen to my audiobooks, I'll have to go out and buy new paperback copies to take with me when I am on a plane.


----------



## maccam (Jun 28, 2006)

> Take the Koran with us on board, with pictures of Osama, bookmarked with membership forms for Hezbollah and the Taliban.


HAHAHAA! :lmao: 

iPods used as detonation devices? Is anyone suing yet?  Does that void the warranty?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

bhil said:


> As for the electronics ban, I think that is being pushed by the paperback book publishing industry. If I can't take along my PDA to read my ebooks, or my iPod to listen to my audiobooks, I'll have to go out and buy new paperback copies to take with me when I am on a plane.


Can't take books or magazines either in some places.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Random thoughts, sorry if they've already been posted.

There seems to be an opportunity for airlines to make deals with couriers (and possibly hotels) to offer a discount service whereby you courier "dangerous" goods 1 day (or more) ahead of time. With the potential volumes, the rates could be brought down by the airline guaranteeing a certain number of transactions and, for $15-$25 round-trip, there may be a big enough market. Combining the cost and time of replacing the products at the other end with, for the target market, travellers who want to travel without check-in baggage, and the price point can work, especially for business travellers.

Related thought: Is this a massive conspiracy by courier and personal care product companies? beejacon


----------

